

Justcoin Exchange adds support for Stellar (STR) - abrkn
http://blog.justcoin.com/post/93589178680/justcoin-exchange-adds-support-for-stellar-str

======
abrkn
BTC/STR market stats as of 2014-08-02 16:38 UTC:

    
    
        "last": "42500.000"
        "high": "500000.000"
        "low": "42500.000"
        "bid": "42550.000"
        "ask": "320000.000"
        "volume": "0.03798"

